# Puppies, They are just cute



## uplander (Apr 9, 2008)

Now introducing the future hopefulls of Fireside Kennels ( Sorry I couldn't help myself, puppies are addicting)
Fireside Spy





Fireside Taylor




Fireside Lindy


----------



## mdw (Apr 10, 2008)

Puppies are indeed very cute. But make sure you don't crop off any tails or legs!  Also try to get some interaction with the pup to get some great results.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 11, 2008)

They are cute, but they are not precisely wildlife, I should say, so I move this thread to Just for Fun. (And indeed: watch for feet or tail ends that may get cropped off when you zoom in too closely).


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cute. What do you breed for? Conformation/sporting?


----------



## uplander (Apr 11, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> Very cute. What do you breed for? Conformation/sporting?


Sport/ field trialing


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 11, 2008)

uplander said:


> Sport/ field trialing



awesome. definitely post more pictures of that!


----------

